# Nervous in front of audience :)



## vasilijetenor (Nov 21, 2015)

I had my first singing compatition few days ago. Half hour before my turn to preform i was getting nervous. My mouths were dry, i needed water every five minutes. In stomach i felt a feeling like some butterflys i was walking around room continuosly .It was my turn and i went on a stage. I was standing in front of 20 people and four judges. My legs and arms were frozen. Corepetitor started playing piano. I started singing, was so nervous... my sense about my body gently started to return to me after i could hear my voice. I won 80 points out of 100. Nice experiance for my first Competition 
Did you fine people had some similar experiences like this?


----------



## Nevilevelis (Dec 23, 2015)

vasilijetenor said:


> Did you fine people had some similar experiences like this?


Yes, pretty much every time I sing solo, but perhaps not quite as extreme! It sounds like _you_ did well! Many great performers become very nervous or have stage fright - it's just a matter of learning to manage it. Keep at it!


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes, but nervousness will decrease each time you perform.
It's important to prepare, in order to reduce nervousness. Make sure you leave nothing to chance, so you should be sure you know the piece(s) well; that you arrive at the venue in plenty of time; and that you've had plenty of water.
Breathing exercises can help calm you, along with meditation. Some people use a technique where they imagine the whole event in sequence in the lead-up.
I've been performing regularly for about 40 years now and still feel slightly nervous before every concert. That's important to me, since it reminds me I've not become complacent.


----------

